
The C# difference between “true” and “not false” - distilled
http://thebillwagner.com/Blog/Item/2016-07-26-TheCdifferencebetweenlsquotruersquoandlsquonotfalsersquo
======
emodendroket
I'm not sure I'm convinced by the use case for something that's neither true
nor false when you have nullable bool, but I suppose that happened after 1.0.
In any case, neat.

